# Good One Marshall Is Here



## lovefoodtruckco (May 11, 2015)

Well, I bought a Good One Marshall to replace the FEC 120 we had been using.
It was packed very well! I've never used a lump charcoal unit before. When I cured it, one adjustment and it was 350 on the nose.
My first cook was a 13 pound brisket and four butts. I used cherry and hickory chunks! OMG the difference in the bark and flavor was amazing! Chris and the folks at Good One were great to deal with and answered all my questions! Very very happy with this unit after being very nervous about using a charcoal unit before.












image.jpg



__ lovefoodtruckco
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## bluewhisper (May 11, 2015)

Congratulations and welcome to the board! Lots of big-event caterers here but I don't know if there are any food trucks.


----------



## lovefoodtruckco (May 11, 2015)

BlueWhisper,
Thank you! We are starting to do a lot more catering. We had a truck that was doing BBQ with us. He up and closed and we had contracts to complete. So, that's what brought us to BBQ. So it's been a steep learning curve! A lot of reading & learning on here.


----------



## dockman (May 12, 2015)

I helped my buddy use his Good One Open Range for the first time last Sunday. I was very impressed it came up to temp very quick and held temps great. At first it was running 40 degrees hotter on one side. With a small adjustment of the vent it evened right out.


----------



## smokemaster712 (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats on the new purchase.  I have been looking at a Marshal and think tomorrow might be the day to go hand over the credit card for one.  Just not sure if it is too big for my backyard cooks but my enter into competitions sometime in the future.  Glad to hear the temp control was easy.  I'm worried about the lump consumption and if it will extinguish out once you shut down the dampers to reuse the left over charcoal for next cook.  I've been told it will.  Lots more cooking space than my Large Big Green Egg, Excited.  Well good luck with the new purchase and business.  Love to get to PA and try some.


----------

